# DIY overflow wet dry sump



## Klikcichlid (Feb 3, 2015)

I am planning on making pvc overflow sump and I have some questions.
Should the intake pipe be bigger than the output pipe or how does that work? I am very newbie at this sump stuff but the biological filtration and the ability to put stuff in there is awesome. So I want to have a 400-700gph pump what brands would you recommend? Thank you!


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

The overflow should always be large enough to remove more water from your tank than your pump can put it into your tank. In your case a 400 gallon pump should employ a 1¼" pvc overflow, a 700 gallon pump should employ a 1½" pvc overflow. If your pump has a ½" exit fitting, then a 3/4" hose will fit over it nicely. If you have a 3/4" exit fitting, then a 1" hose fits nicely. For pump information you can go to the "Product Reviews" section on this site. Once you read the testimonials and find one you like, Google it. The specification sheets will have a flow chart (gph for the desired head) and power consumption (33 watts = 24 kw per month @ $.10 per kw about $2.40 a month). Couple this information with testimonials and you will make a wise choice.


----------



## Klikcichlid (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you now what can I do to prevent flooding of my main tank? Say the overflow becomes clogged and the pump would keep pumping water and fill my tank up. I looked into something called float switches but I dont understand can someone clarify?


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

A float switch mounts inside your tank and is set at whatever you wish the maximum water level to be in your tank. The power to your pump runs through this switch and when the water level rises beyond that point, the power to your pump is turned off.


----------

